# S&W Victory .38 S&W Serial # question



## Bflem4 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have acquired a S&W Victory model revolver chambered for .38 S&W. Serial # is V 296488. Does anyone know of a place to look for the date of manufacture with that info? I have heard that Jim Supica's "The Standard Catalog of Smith and Wesson" has this info but do not have this reference at this time. 

Thank you!

Bflem4


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

This is the entry for the only V prefix serial numbers in the book.

1942-1945 V1-V811119

You can also write to S&W and they will tell you what they know about it, but it is expensive ($50) for the amount of info they give you.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...4_750001_750051_757825_-1_757814_757812_image


----------



## Bflem4 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you Bruce. Using mathematical deduction then, I would estimate manufacture date about June 1943.


----------

